

Kim Dotcom launches end-to-end encrypted audio and video chat service - fmax30
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/01/22/kim-dotcom-launches-end-end-encrypted-audio-video-chat-service/

======
richardwigley
It's a move that makes sense - his business of allowing you to share and
download files puts him at odds with authorities. Given this nature of this
business his clients would motivated to use secure communications. He will be
able to market to the sort of people who need privacy and have used his
services before.

If you should trust him [1], and if you like him are another matter - but
clearly there's a business opportunity for someone who can market to the
megaupload crowd.

[1] [https://anoninsiders.net/mega-960/](https://anoninsiders.net/mega-960/)

\------------------------------

Edit: Changed 'like' to 'motivated' as it describes the situation better (see
Zigurd's comment below)

~~~
jonknee
> his clients would like to talk to each other without someone listening in

That also encompasses almost everyone on Earth.

~~~
Zigurd
It should. But as many have pointed out here, in reality people need
motivation, and most people don't have it. Sex, drugs, copying, political
dissidence, etc. You have to start with a market of the motivated, who may
already be using less-convenient tools.

------
leke
This would be a nice feature on an android app. Hangouts is good, but I just
don't trust google with my privacy any more.

------
unimportant
He was a professional conman (before he made money with mega by actively
pushing pirated content) known for making false claims, so be weary about the
reliability of his encryption claims.

~~~
busterarm
Also he's admitted to snitching on people to law enforcement for his own
benefit. I wouldn't trust the man with anything private. Ever.

~~~
byEngineer
Good thing we have the Government to protect us. At least someone we can trust
with all we do online.

~~~
busterarm
No, the point is not to trust anybody (more realistically: vigorously evaluate
your Web of Trust), but you should especially not trust someone who is known
to be untrustworthy.

~~~
byEngineer
Don't say that! The Government will protect us from the scum Kim or whatever
his name. Be a bit more appreciative!

And in all seriousness I hate this world where the Government can do whatever
it wants to you including spying you on all you do online, but you's rather
get pissed off because of a guy pirating software. Get some perspective!

~~~
busterarm
Who said that I care about him pirating software? I'm just as mad about
government spying but that doesn't mean that I put my privacy in the trust of
a known conman.

Just because he is opposed to the US government doesn't make him a hero.

The service he is advertising is valuable, but he's duplicitous. Why should I
trust him?

------
ExpiredLink
just like ... Skype?

~~~
Aoyagi
Skype is getting more and more useless with every iteration. Encryption is
gone, file transfer first stopped to recognize direct LAN connection between
clients and now some of the files get stored "in the cloud", the design is
just atrocious, advertisements annoying (thank gods for workarounds). And
yesterday my 5.9 installation stopped working, so I have to put up with that.

~~~
userbinator
_Encryption is gone_

Do you have a link to that? The last time I looked at the news, Skype was
using SSL to servers so Microsoft could see the data transferred, and while
that's not ideal, it's still _very_ different from your implication that
everything in the protocol is now transmitted in the clear.

~~~
Aoyagi
Sure, first websearch result [1] , although I was talking about EFF's
evaluation [2]. Of course there is -some- encryption, not plaintext, but it
was better before Microsoft came in, or so I hear. But I worded the original
post poorly, sorry about that.

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/think-your-skype-
mes...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/think-your-skype-messages-get-
end-to-end-encryption-think-again/)

[2] [https://www.eff.org/secure-messaging-
scorecard](https://www.eff.org/secure-messaging-scorecard)

